# Home made ER25 Collet wrench



## David Morrow (Mar 22, 2012)

I recently bought an ER collet chuck for my Myford lathe. But it didn't come with a wrench. It was a straight forward project to design my own; it just a lot of cad time to get it just right. Cutting it out and a final bit of filing to make a perfect fit didn't take too long.


----------



## Holt (Mar 22, 2012)

Very nice work, and so short you wont be overtightening the chuck Thm:


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 22, 2012)

Why all collet sets and such don't come with wrenches like that is appalling!!! ;D

Great work and i am sure it is going to see a lot of action!

Andrew


----------



## Omnimill (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## rake60 (Mar 23, 2012)

Beautiful work on that wrench David!  :bow:

When I bought my ER32 collet set, it included a wrench.





Yeah, Right, more like knuckle buster! :

I bought a proper wrench the next day.






Rick


----------

